# Anybody know when TYCOPRO "white boots" packaging came out?



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I just bought four tyco cars mint in the dome with the dome base stating
"TYCOPRO WHITE BOOTS" on the base. Anybody know what year this packaging came out? thanks in advance, jco


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

............


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

*tycopro2*

thanks for the info, based on what your saying it seems likely that the ones with "white boots" printed on the base ( not a sticker ), are most likely 1973 releases or later. 

what year did tycopro2 come out as these are before that?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's a link to the Tyco flyer advertising the White Boots.

-Paul

Tyco White Boots


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Paul, In looking through your list of TYCO catalogs I did not see the 1975-76 one listed. It is arguably the best catalog TYCO has ever come out with. It has the Petty/Allison set in it and the front cover inside has factory assembly line and R+D photos. A real nice addition to anyone's collection. Bob


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Is it just me or does anyone else think the "white boots" look like crap on the cars? I mean wouldn't it have been a lot better if they had been able to come up with RTV tires that performed the same but were conventional BLACK in color?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

...........


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah, it really irks me to have a really beautiful scale model of a real car and then they put these stupid looking white tires on there which wrecks the whole presentation of the thing....


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

For me, those white boots are forever remembered when I first saw them in the hoddy shop. If it made the car go faster, then it was cool. And white was COOL. Still is. I think that's why I am a MOPAR guy: wild colors and go fast results! If I could buy white rubber Nito tires for my 1:1 Challenger, I would. Your mileage may vary though. 

Tyco rocked!


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

super8man said:


> For me, those white boots are forever remembered when I first saw them in the hoddy shop. If it made the car go faster, then it was cool. And white was COOL. Still is. I think that's why I am a MOPAR guy: wild colors and go fast results! If I could buy white rubber Nito tires for my 1:1 Challenger, I would. Your mileage may vary though.
> 
> Tyco rocked!


Yeah TYCO rocked all right. But a Plumb Crazy purple challenger is cool. Putting white rear tires on one, not so much...


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

looking thru the tyco catalogs year by year it seems that the last year of tycopro2 cars (1975?) had black rear tires with no mention of "white boots".
It seems like even tyco gave up on them BEFORE curvehuggers came out.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

"Rock 'n Roll's been going downhill ever since Buddy Holly died." (in reference to the Beach Boys, as seen in American Graffiti).

That's my analogy to Tyco giving up on white boots! LOL.

Party on!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

............


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

one of the catalogs, I think it was 75-76 shows all the tycopro2 cars with black rear tires.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------

